# Modeling Cement



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Is there a better and/or less expensive cement for making outdoor structures such as portals than Quickrete anchoring cement? Been using this product and is O.K. as gives good detail but maybe not the best. Also it is quite expensive. Used 3/4 of a 10 pound tub today for larger than normal portal but didn't have enough for a standard size one.

So will need to get more tomorrow but wondering if there is something better before I do.

Thanks guys

Dale


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

Should have said: didn't have enough left over for a standard size portal. 

Need to learn to proofread before hitting the submit button. 

Dale


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you considered plastic cement? 94 pounds for under $10. If you mix the right amount of water, it has the consistency of modeling clay. 

It is normally used as the base for stucco, so if there aren't stucco houses in your neighborhood, you probably won't find plastic cement anywhere.


----------



## Dale W (Jan 5, 2008)

I am not familiar with plastic cement. Stucco homes around here are rare, but will check with Lowes and HD. Is plastic cement easy to work with and take detail? I use latex rubber molds and want to use a cement that is compatible with these. 
Thanks 
Dale


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I am interested as well. I would really like a brand name though. There have always been issues finding stuff in different areas of the country. Go in one place and it is called one thing and another somewhere else. I am getting ready to begin building and would love to actually use something correctly.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Dale- I don't know if this is any help or not, but you could use insulation foam to model with. I recently made some tunnel portals out of it. You can see a picture of them in the 'Track, Trestle, Bridges, and Roadbed' forum. Look for "New tunnel portals for Iron Island." You can buy blue or pink insulation board at Home D, Lowes, etc. It comes in various thicknesses. It's real easy to work with. You can texture it, carve stonework into it, etc. Just be sure to give it a good coat of exterior primer and paint before you put it outside. Hope this helps. 

-Kevin.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I looked for the archive and it did not show up. That silly archive issue.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Dale, 

>I use latex rubber molds and want to use a cement that is compatible with these. 

Like Gary, I've used plastic cement quite a bit although never with latex molds. It carves easily and you can get nice details but the molds would depend on release agents and things I have no experience with. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

(Suggestion respectfully withdrawn)


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I think Dale wants something inexpensive. Magic sculp appears to cost a bit more than concrete or cement per pound. Otherwise, I agree that you can do some fantastic things with it.


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I have made some very nice portals out of blue foam - simply carve out rock/brick pattern with soldering iron and pant with latex house paint, then you can weather or use grey spray bombs etc. AFTER it's been painted with latex!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

But of course, how silly of me.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I did the same exact thing as John, but instead of using an solder gun I used a tool specially designed for cutting the foam board by melting it. I also used the Pink 3 inch, instead of the blue. Here is that last one I built last year.










Regards,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------

